# Seedling care into winter



## kiwi (Jan 4, 2014)

I recently (December) deflasked four flasks from Sam at the start of our summer and all are growing well with no losses yet (touch wood). I have recently been thinking about the looming autumn/winter (a couple of months away yet) with regards to their care. In particular as this is a first for me I was wondering do they continue to be provided with the same consistent regime i.e. warmth, humidity, light and watering/fertiliser or should they be given a rest period as done for mature plants? Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## AdamD (Jan 5, 2014)

It depends on the species/crosses. If the species likes a dry winter rest, then provide it one, but not to the extreme you would an adult, maybe barely drying out. I do this with my Magic Lantern and to a lesser extent with venustum. I don't fertilize my compots much in the first year at all. Maybe four or five times at low low rates. It has worked for me so far.


----------



## kiwi (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks. I am growing P.rothchildianum, P. sanderianum, P. venustum and P. tigrianum.


----------



## Stone (Jan 5, 2014)

Keep them moving all winter if you can. Warnth, extra light and feeding will do it. No need to give seedlings any rest at all. In fact I would advise against it. Remember in the flask they grow non stop.


----------



## kiwi (Jan 6, 2014)

Cheers Mike,
This is what I had thought was the case but wasn't quite sure. I see that you are in Victoria and therefore probably have similar seasonal weather to me. Therefore with your seedling care over winter do you provide any extra light...or are you in a glasshouse? I do not have a glasshouse yet (next spring it arrives) so will have to provide artificial lighting until then.
Cheers


----------

